#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  >  請站務總管、版面管理員及各位會員對每一分區做敘述

## 狼王白牙

大家應該有看到以下這行紅色字體

【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區主題 / 文章 最後發表創作力乃是支持獸同好圈最主要的力量，構思靈感，揮灑創意吧！

這行文字吧，白牙不才，所以自己先拿一個分區做示範了

至於其他分區，請大家集思廣益，想想看應該如何描述其他分區，就在  !Forum description  那些位置

或許這可以舉辦台詞大比拚喔， wingwolf ^^

----------


## 護狼_龍城悍將

對於休閒娛樂區的描述是:
玩樂乃是放鬆心情的好方法,眾獸們,請與奧米加們一起盡情享樂吧。

----------


## 狼王白牙

> 對於休閒娛樂區的描述是:
> 玩樂乃是放鬆心情的好方法,眾獸們,請與奧米加們一起盡情享樂吧。


護狼，請問為什麼是奧米加呢 ^^

還有誰要提案，對於每個子分區?

----------


## 護狼_龍城悍將

> 護狼，請問為什麼是奧米加呢 ^^


那是因為我參考了狼群制度中的奧米加(Omega)中,有一句"歐米茄較好的特點是，他會是族群裡的開心果，歐米茄會邀請大家和他遊戲，當然大家也會很高興的進入他的遊戲中(前面的描述還是不管為妙)。"感覺上和休閒娛樂區有點適合。而且如果在描述中加上和狼有關的事物,會增加"狼之樂園"的貼切性。另外的我還是要重申的是:描述只是為了增加與狼之樂園"的貼切性,並沒有暗指狼版任何一位成員是Omega。

----------


## 雪麒

> 那是因為我參考了狼群制度中的奧米加(Omega)中,有一句"歐米茄較好的特點是，他會是族群裡的開心果，歐米茄會邀請大家和他遊戲，當然大家也會很高興的進入他的遊戲中(前面的描述還是不管為妙)。"感覺上和休閒娛樂區有點適合。而且如果在描述中加上和狼有關的事物,會增加"狼之樂園"的貼切性。另外的我還是要重申的是:描述只是為了增加與狼之樂園"的貼切性,並沒有暗指狼版任何一位成為Omega。


如果是看過《Alpha and Omega》（《叢林有情狼》）就會了解這句話的貼切啦，不過這部電影有多少獸看過呢？

----------


## 狼王白牙

那麼兩位的提案由阿爾法決定通過，立即修改版面名
為了增加與狼之樂園有關的切適性，果然狼的制度會比民主制度快很多（炸）
（這並不是在強調白牙是阿爾法，而是曾經有個投票是，有多渴望成為狼王呢）結果很少獸願意搶阿爾法的位置 Orz

----------


## 黑獅

................抱歉，這個應該是結束了的話題，但是忍不住想要出來補一下。
基本犬科都有的地位問題，阿爾法（Alpha）是頭領，貝塔（Beta）是副頭領，奧米加（Omega）是群中最低級的一個。
奧米加（Omega）通常指的是狼群中最弱小的一個。Omega是“族群裏的開心果”這句話，根據英文原文來說...和翻譯出來的這個中文詞差別比較大。本來英文裏是儘量不含入任何負面詞句在裏面來暗示的，換了中文就更進一部變成完全正面的含義了。
族群裏的開心果，邀請大家和他遊戲，大家會高興的進入遊戲...咳，作為一個狼，玩的是什麼？基本是打打架，相互咬咬。反過來最弱的Omega如果被其他狼這樣玩，那麼怎麼看都知道那是Omega在被人欺負著玩，其他狼高興而已。

Omega在狼群中的地位和出氣包沒什麼兩樣。其他狼群不開心了找他尋樂子。如果食物不足了，Omega是第一個不會有食物吃的。如果族群的生活變的太艱難了，第一個被拋棄或者直接死去的就是Omega。

...所以，我小小的抗議一下吧。總不能誤導別人關於狼的知識。畢竟那是這裡的主題。

----------

